

For traction, should I focus in the quantity or quality of my waiting list? - IsraCV

I&#x27;m building the landing page for my mobile app that is going to be available in three or four weeks.<p>For the user subscription section of the landing page, I&#x27;m using mailchimp, but they use double opt-in. Checking out other landing pages about apps, I notice that the majority use simple opt-in when a user subscribe to their waiting list.<p>My concern is about should I send a confirmation email after a user subscribe to my list to validate that email or  shouldn&#x27;t do I?<p>If they need to validate their email, I&#x27;m adding friction to the process and some users may no complete the process, but the ones that do, would be people who really want to use the app.<p>If they only subscribe without confirming their email, the number of subscribers to the waiting list probably will be larger but some emails will be false ones or duplicated ones.<p>Which one would be better to implement for better traction results?<p>Hope you can help me.
======
mtmail
I guess that this point you don't want to create a new landing page via
launchrock.com because you probably have a web presence already.

Have a look at existing email list providers. They take care of double opt-in,
allow you to download the email addresses and (if you wish) you can email
customers fast. Better than reinventing everything again. Sounds like your
core business is an app, not list management.

Example:
[http://help.campaignmonitor.com/topic.aspx?t=13](http://help.campaignmonitor.com/topic.aspx?t=13).
On the pricing page look at 'per campaign'. It's really cheap. (I'm not
affiliated, there are probably other providers with similar offers)

~~~
IsraCV
I'm going to edit my submission to be more clear. Thanks for your answer.

------
mgrassotti
quality is way more important. friction is ok, if people are not willing to
confirm their email how will you get them to download your app?

The best thing you can do now is engage the people who are interested in your
app. Don't wait until launch to start communicating. Use the next 3-4 weeks to
validate your assumptions by talking to as many people as possible. Making
sure your app solves a real problem that your customers want solved is the
best way to get traction.

~~~
IsraCV
Thank you! :)

